# Opiniones sobre webs gestoras de presupuestos. Habitissimo, Hazmeprecio, tumanitas....



## s0kr4m (30 Abr 2012)

Bueno, a ver si alguno ha probado estos servicios y le ha resultado factible. 

A mi por lo menos me parece que pese a que parezcan potenciales clientes los que desean recibir presupuestos, la mayoría tan solo busca saber los precios que hay en la calle...


----------



## automono (2 May 2012)

a mi nunca me han servido, primero, que pagas por presupuesto, no por trabajo contratado.

Nadie te asegura que ese cliente es real 100%, y además, por cierto, la gente como bien dices, lo usa para ver precios, como desde casa es muy comodo y no te cuesta ni un duro, y te da igual que alguien precise de una hora para hacerte un presupuesto del que apenas tienes ganas de hacer nada en casa.

La otra, el poco porcentaje serio que use estas webs, son clientes "peseteros", que les viene más de un euro que de un trabajo profesional, por lo que contra la competencia de panchitos pocos trabajos podrán competir en precio.


----------



## Lorca83 (2 May 2012)

Yo tengo un amigo que usaba este tipo de webs, dinero tirado..


----------



## wonderwoman (2 May 2012)

Yo no creo que sean mala idea, y tampoco creo que la gente que lo único que quiera saber son precios ORIENTATIVOS, haga perder el tiempo a los que les hacen los presupuestos.

Básicamente porque para hacer un presupuesto "de los que se tardan", mínimo tendrás que haber visitado el piso, discutido materiales, saber exactamente qué es lo que hay que hacer... Por el contrario la gente querrá saber una horquilla de precios, no el precio exacto.

A día de hoy, con un dominio de 1 and 1, por ejemplo, cualquiera se puede hacer una web sencillita donde subir las fotos de las reformas que hace, establecer un formulario de contacto y poner unos presupuestos aproximados.

Lo que no puede ser es que un profesional no sepa, dandole tamaño de la casa e indicaciones generales de lo que quieres hacer (materiales intermedios, tirar algun tabique, cambiar ventanas,etc) si la reforma te va a salir en 10.000 o en 100.000, porque entonces el que falla es el profesional desde luego.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 May 2012)

En Alemania existen varias empresas del estilo, como MyHammer (líder), BlauArbeit, etc, y funcionan bastante bien. De hecho TuManitas parece una copia burda de MyHammer. 

Si no funcionan en Espana puede ser por muchos motivos, pero creo que el factor decisivo es la diferencia de mentalidad, igual que pasa con otras paginas como Mitfahrgelegenheit (compartir coche).


----------



## Orangecoop (3 Sep 2012)

Donde está el modelo de negocio de éstas empresas? van a comisión o como?

En el caso de Habitissimo lo único que encuentro es que ha conseguido pasta gracias a 2 rondas de financiación, pero, ¿Existe negocio real?

200.000 euros de inversión en Habitissimo Loogic.com


----------



## No Registrado (3 Oct 2012)

*habitissimo*

Estos de habitissimo son un poco "chorizos" la mitad de las fichas no cojen, ni te dan datos nunca y no te devuelven el dinero, suben los precios por que cada vez la gente se da cuenta y se borra, hay plataformas mas caras pero mas serias.
y de cada 20 ficha solo 1 se convierte en cliente potencial, los demas solo informacion aunque ellos lo maquillan. un timo


----------



## l.padrón (15 Oct 2012)

*arquitecto*

Hace poco por intermedio de Habitissimo recibí la realización de una zona de pintura por la empres Jocarba.
Trabajo realizado con limpieza y profesionalidad.
Todo perfecto Gracias


----------



## No Registrado (16 Oct 2012)

zxczlcxcnlzxczxc


----------



## jotace (16 Oct 2012)

El de *tumanitas* salió el otro día en un programa de la TV 2 sobre innovación. 
Dice que montó la web harto de no encontrar un electricista que le cobrara un precio razonable por cambiarle una base portafusibles del termo eléctrico.
El menda dijo que tenían un volumen de trabajos hechos a través de la web de 180 millones de euros y que sólo daban de alta a profesionales previa rigurosa comprobación de que cumplian todos los requisitos legales para trabajar.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (17 Oct 2012)

Pues mi experiencia como usuario ha sido buena, compré una tarima flotante en leroy Merlin para un piso de 65 m2 con la intención de instalarla yo, pero cuando me ví en el percal decidí contratar un profesional. 

Consulté la web de hazmeprecio y me llegaron 3 o 4 presupuestos con una diferencia de 3 o 4 euros por m2 ( de 7 € a 12 -13 € m2) por supuesto llamé a quien me ofreció el mejor precio y como me pareció un buen profesional, serio, concertamos una cita, era extranjero (rumano). 

Vino, vió el trabajo y como no se salió del presupuesto acordamos una fecha de inicio. 

Tuvo el piso listo en dos días y medio (el solo), en total 500 euros, le pregunté y me dijo que se gastaba unos 300 euros/mes en este tipo de webs. 

Pero si todos los días tiene trabajo y lo hace igual de rápido (y eso que es un piso complicadete de instalar) calculo unos ingresos de 11.000/13.000 euros/mes el solo, sin contar los fines de semana, luego también dijo que tenía otro trabajador, pero tenía que estar encima de él porque no le cundía tanto.

Por cierto los acabados buenos, ninguna queja, joer! si hasta me arregló un armario y una mesilla!


----------



## ministro12 (31 Oct 2012)

*Lo mismo*

Lo del que el Rumano gana 13000 euros al mes es porque no trabaja bien. Yo solo a través de estas webs gano 22000 con la gorra.

No sé para qué me saqué una ingeniería y dos másters.


----------



## targus (5 Feb 2013)

*Habitissimo fallo de concepto*

He sido usuario de la pagina web habitissimo y desde luego veo que lo que apriori como concepto funcionaba bien , sirve solo para tener una estimacion de precios dentro del mercado, en la cual personalmente vi como una persona me pedia presupuesto a mi ,y a otros 4 para luego ofrecer directamente uno mas bajo, entiendo que mas de la mitad de las ofertas publicitadas ya tienen una empresa adjudicada, lo unico que hacen es utilizar precios, creo que es un gasto inutil para los profesionales del sector y una mala practica de los dias que nos toca vivir.


----------



## lowcost (5 Feb 2013)

Es otra forma de tirar el dinero, pero esta de moda.

El modelo de negocio está basado en cobrar a los profesionales unas mensualidades para recibir "supuestas" ofertas de trabajo, absurdo.


----------



## bulcam (28 Ago 2013)

*Mi experiencia con www.presupuestolider.es fué positiva*

Yo por mi experiencia en particular os diré que prove la le *Presupuestos de reformas, obras | Compara presupuestos de empresas de reformas integrales | presupuesto de obra* y cuando pagé (1,90€) para que me dieran los datos de un cliente para presupuestar, no pude contactar con el cliente ni por teléfono y por email. Me puse en contacto con ellos y a los 2 días me devolvierón el importe. no es que sea mucho pero es mio.

Se portarón bien y son muy formales, tengo la garantia que de que si el cliente es falso o no te contesta te devuelven el dinero.


----------



## Proyectista (7 Oct 2014)

*Habitissimo no quiere a sus Clientes*

Hola a todos,

tampoco recomiendo Habitissimo por las siguientes razones que me han ocurrido:

- Nosotros estábamos suscritos al servicio de presupuestos.
- Funciona de la siguiente manera: los particulares hacen una solicitud de información (por ejemplo una obra en una vivienda) y esta solicitud llega, previo pago de una cantidad entre 6 y 30 Eur a 4 o 5 empresas como la nuestra. Total que Habitissimo se cobra por enviarnos esa solicitud a 5 empresas hasta unos 150 Eur.
- Esa solicitud no es un Cliente firme, es sólo una posible petición de presupuesto.
- Lo malo de todo es que resulta que algunas de esas solicitudes no atienden a las llamadas que les hacemos, pero a los de Habitissimo les da igual, hacen lo posible por cobrarnos esa solicitud.
- Total , que nos vemos pagando dinero por solicitudes que Habitissimo considera válidas, pero que para nosotros no lo son porque no podemos contactar con esas personas.
- Por más que intentes solucionarlo con Habitissimo, les da igual, ellos solo quieren cobrarte, y les trae sin cuidado que esa solicitud no sea válida para nuestro trabajo.

Por todas estas razones, no recomiendo nunca usar Habitissimo. Por nuestra experiencia es más económico y da mejores resultados hacer publicidad de otras formas.

Y también porque en Habitissimo no hacen caso a reclamaciones y sólo intentan cobrarte.

Sólo informo que a nosotros no nos ha ido bien. Han pasado de nosotros y nos han cobrado injustamente por peticiones no válidas.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (13 Oct 2014)

El 90% de la gente, lo utiliza para saber precios... el 10% restante, se lo piensa mucho...


----------



## otra persona (13 Nov 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos,
Yo también soy usuario de un portal de presupuestos online, como empresa registrada, y es cierto que la gran mayoría de trabajos no salen adelante por varios motivos. Lo que me molesta a mí, no es que la gente que solicita presupuesto lo haga únicamente por mera información, que también, pero ante eso y en los tiempos que corren no se puede hacer nada para evitarlo. A mí me molesta realmente que las empresas en las que estoy registrado, me cobren tanto por obtener los datos del cliente en cuestión. Como ejemplo pongo, una mensual de unos 5 euros de media, unos 4 o 5 presupuestos que compro de media por unos 7 euros cada uno y esto lo multiplicas por 12 meses y resulta que estas pagando a lo bajo unos 480 euros/año. Seamos sinceros, tampoco es tanto dinero, pero duele.
Yo quiero seguir “tirando la caña” para conseguir trabajos con mi empresa y lo seguiré haciendo pero si por sólo probar puedo pagar menos mejor.
Me ha llegado a oídos que para el mes de febrero, se va a poner en marcha un nuevo portal de éste tipo pero que corrige muchos de los inconvenientes que a las empresas nos molestan de éste tipo de sitios.
En primer lugar, la cuota mensual será ridícula por estar registrado, pero ofrecerán packs muy económicos que incluyen compra de “x” presupuestos incluidos. Por poner un ejemplo, si un pack cuesta 5,99 euros al mes, éste incluirá 3 compras de presupuestos gratis y así sucesivamente hasta llegar a packs más elevados y con mas compras gratis incluidas. Que tengo cómo conclusión? Que si me gasto 5,99 euros al mes, que son 71,88 euros al año y esto me permite obtener gratis los datos de 36 clientes al año, hombre pues me alegra que por mucho menos importe, tenga incluida la opción de datos sin que me cobren aparte, y que si yo me quiero gasta más en comprar datos que sea porque hasta llegar a los 480 que pago actualmente tengo más margen para conseguir faenas. También incluirá un apartado en el que los clientes podrán solicitar por mera información precios para realizar sus cálculos sin hacer gastar dinero a las empresas, tipo foro pero con detalle del trabajo y, que esto hará que las empresas que mas atiendan a estas consultas ganen medallas de prestigió que los clientes que si que quieren hacer una reforma puedan tener en cuenta a la hora de elegirnos.
Creo que ya hacía falta un portal, que, aparte de ganar su dinero como el resto, pensase mas en el ahorro de las empresas como nosotros, lo que hace que todos seamos una rueda en “equipo”, tu miras por alguien y alguien mira por ti!!!
Añado, que además incluyen proveedores directos por lo que las empresas registradas, se pueden convertir en clientes a la hora de pedir precio sobre materiales a los propios clientes, todo ayuda, y en mi opinión, creo que este portal es el que muchos estábamos 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## gustavooo (19 Dic 2014)

interesante noticia pompero... espero impaciente... ¿y quién es ese caballero blanco que viene a nuestro rescate con una web más acorde a nuestras necesidades y bolsillo?


----------



## gustavooo (22 Dic 2014)

*nueva plataforma*

interesante saber que alguien va a responder a nuestras necesidades... cual es esa nueva plataforma que va a salir en breve?


----------



## ramon10 (5 Ene 2015)

Lo de HABITISSIMO lo dije yo en este foro hace 2 años, un chico con el que hice amistad ( de tanto reclamar fichas) me vino a decir que las metían o se las inventaban, yo al principio no me lo creía pero cuando veía igual después de 6 meses que aparecia de nuevo la ficha de un señor que ya había pedido presupuesto hace 6!meses y que por supuesto no aparecía .....dije de 20 fichas solo 1 era un posible interesado . Tengo un conocido que ha empezado hace 2 meses con ellos, pese a mi advertencia ( yo ya hace mas de 14 meses no soy cliente) y esta hasta las narices, mas quemado que una mona, y por lo veo que veo son las jetas todavía, claro cada vez menos clientes tienen que subir los precios y "engañar" más . Lo que dije es un TIMO


----------



## almarin (4 Feb 2015)

*Nueva web*

Hola, la verdad es que todas estas webs son por el estilo. Ahora ha salido una nueva, se llama buscoautonomo, que parece que no tiene mucho movimiento(supongo que porque es nueva), pero por lo menos es gratis. Yo estoy apuntado y de vez en cuando llega alguna solicitud. Ya he hecho dos trabajos. Suerte!


----------



## Luisreformas (14 Abr 2015)

Yo soy nuevo en este foro pero este tema me interesa mucho porque llevo años muy quemado con estas plataformas. He utilizado creo que todas Habitissimo, Tumanitas, Hazmeprecio y otras más pequeñas con un retorno de la inversión muy pobre, prácticamente lo comido por lo servido. Hace unos meses me llamaron de una nueva plataforma Presupuestos para reformas. Compara Gratis y ahorra en tu reforma y estoy contento con esta gente porque no me tengo que pelear con ellos para devolver los trabajos que no consigo contactar porque veo que ellos los filtran muy bien y todos los contactos son correctos, esto lo agradezco mucho porque lo de estas otras plataformas es increible el tiempo que se pierde reclamando trabajos, además de 15 presupuestos he sacado 3 reformas majas, precios muy ajustados pero bueno....me ha resultado rentable. El problema principal que veo es que al llevar poco tiempo no manejan tantas obras y te mandan una a la semana pero al menos sabes que esta todo bien. También tienen dos cosas buenas que te piden documentación como empresa y te dicen quien realizo cada reforma


----------



## Gasfriocalor (6 Ene 2016)

*Nueva empresa contactos de clientes calefacción y clima*

Hola a todos, siguiendo el hilo del foro, somos una empresa de venta online del sector del clima y calefacción. 
Trabajamos con contactos de clientes que vendemos nuestros productos y facilitamos clientes a empresas instaladoras. La gran diferencia con otras webs gestoras es que el contacto LO RECIBE SOLO UNA ÚNICA EMPRESA INSTALADORA, es decir, no compites con otras empresas para llevarte el trabajo.
Nuestros precios online son los más competitivos del mercado, y sobre el precio publicado al usuario, aplicamos dto. de compra a los instaladores para que puedan tener un mayor margen de beneficios.
El registro es gratuito y recibimos miles de presupuestos mensualmente.
Le dejo un enlace:Trabajos y Clientes de Calefacción y Aire Acondicionado
saludos!


----------



## Gasfriocalor (6 Ene 2016)

Hola a todos, siguiendo el hilo del foro, somos una empresa de venta online del sector del clima y calefacción. Trabajamos con contactos de clientes que vendemos nuestros productos y facilitamos clientes a empresas instaladoras. La gran diferencia con otras webs gestoras es que el contacto LO RECIBE SOLO UNA ÚNICA EMPRESA INSTALADORA, es decir, no compites con otras empresas para llevarte el trabajo.
Nuestros precios online son los más competitivos del mercado, y sobre el precio publicado al usuario, aplicamos dto. de compra a los instaladores para que puedan tener un mayor margen de beneficios.
El registro es gratuito y recibimos miles de presupuestos mensualmente.
Le dejo un enlace:Trabajos y Clientes de Calefacción y Aire Acondicionado
saludos!


----------



## bertie (11 Ene 2016)

Cuanto vende humo, pomperos con 1,2 mensajes, se han registrado para la ocacion.


----------



## CPT (3 Feb 2016)

*46% de habitissimo fraude*

Hola a todos, yo consumidor de habitissimo hace unos días he recibido un mail donde se me informa que tengo un 46% de incidencias reportadas, incidencias porque los particulares no son contactos validos y me han devuelto el importe, cuando digo no validos no me refiero a que adjudiquen o declinen la oferta sino que no se puede contactar, esto asta el recibo del mail.
En este mail me ofrecen 2 opciones: 1ª se me invita abandonar el portal y devolverme la parte de cuota pagada no consumida y poción 2ª continuar como asta ahora pero sin poder reportar incidencias, es mas el icono donde ponía las incidencias ya no figuraba en el portal.
Entonces entiendo y deduzco que ese 46% que me retornaban eran conscientes de que eran contactos fraudulentos de lo contrario no existirían las devoluciones, por supuesto que no voy a cometer la estupidez de continuar permitiendo que me roben que es lo que harían ahora.
Antes de hacer publico esto, lo comente con el director y socio creador del portal Jordi Ber vía mail por si había habido algún error o confusión pero de confusión nada, me ratifica que es una nueva norma impuesta por el mismo, aunque en las clausulas de la web hay un apartado donde te informa de que se pueden reportar incidencias y por lo visto ahora se las pasan por hay.
También debo comentar que recibí un archivo de habitissimo que yo no he descargado y por arte de magia se ha distorsionado el mail que me enviaron inicialmente, menos mal que los correos se guardan además en otros 2 dispositivos y están a buen recaudo. 
Que sepáis como se las gastan, esto debería de saberse y divulgarlo que ya esta bien de que nos roben asta estos que se supone nos ayudan, saludos


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (3 Feb 2016)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.


----------



## amenhotep (4 Feb 2016)

Proyectista dijo:


> - Funciona de la siguiente manera: los particulares hacen una solicitud de información (por ejemplo una obra en una vivienda) y esta solicitud llega, previo pago de una cantidad entre 6 y 30 Eur a 4 o 5 empresas como la nuestra. Total que Habitissimo se cobra por enviarnos esa solicitud a 5 empresas hasta unos 150 Eur.



¿Por qué miras el dinero que gana Habitissimo en vez de mirar el dinero que te ahorras en:
- Diseño y mantenimiento de página web
- Publicidad en Adwords
- Publicidad en Redes Sociales

En Adwords si una reversión (petición de presupuesto de cliente) te cuesta 6 euros te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes.

Si quieres tu ganar 150 euros como Habitissimo, invierte en tener su presencia SEO. ¿O es que acaso crees que tienen la exclusividad de aparecer en los primeros puestos de Google?

Seguro que ni tienes configurada tu cuenta Google Business, que es algo totalmente gratuito y que te traería muchos clientes de forma natural.


----------



## MARAZUL (29 Jul 2016)

*Recomendacion vip reformas*

Hola a todos,
Os cuento mi experiencia con Habitissimo. Yo he trabajado con ellos y es una pérdida de tiempo y de dinero. Ya que una vez que pagas, luego si tienes algún problema con el cliente no te devuelven el dinero.
Actualmente estoy trabajando con Reformas integrales | Presupuestos Reformas Madrid, Barcelonaâ€¦ | VIP Reformas, nada que ver, ellos se encargan de llamar a todos los clientes, con lo cual la información está totalmente verificada, y si al final no se puede llevar a cabo el presupuesto, te devuelven el importe. Ya me han salido varias obras muy majas.


----------



## Cain (29 Jul 2016)

Cuanto comunity manager por aqui....


----------



## Hacendado (30 Jul 2016)

Joder, tiren napalm a este hilo, ya.


----------



## Fer_mar (20 Sep 2016)

Yo llevo trabajando con VipReformas dos años y no he tenido ningún problema.


----------



## Bangbang (20 Sep 2016)

Fer_mar dijo:


> Yo llevo trabajando con VipReformas dos años y no he tenido ningún problema.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Muy bueno Vipreformas, muy bueno...


----------



## automono (30 Sep 2016)

Como "vipreformas" sean igual de serios que su spam vamos apañaos...

reformas chapuzas y delincuentes a domicilio



JUAN.38 dijo:


> Mis resultados con tumanitas y con habitissimo han sido malos. Por si os interesa, ahora estoy trabajando con VipReformas. La información es veraz y la gestión es ok.


----------



## vaca (30 Sep 2016)

JUAN.38 dijo:


> Mis resultados con tumanitas y con habitissimo han sido malos. Por si os interesa, ahora estoy trabajando con VipReformas. La información es veraz y la gestión es ok.



Juan, VipReformas es como todas las que has mencionado, un engaño y una mierda pinchada en un palo



Spoiler


----------



## Rhaegar (30 Sep 2016)

El problema de estas empresas es que el modelo de negocio es muy bueno para el cliente que no paga pero muy malo para el que paga.

Pagas pro presupuestos pero ni siquiera sabes si son reales o es de gente que se aburre y tantea precios porque sí. Te puedes dejar mucho dinero al mes a cambio de nada.

Hay mejores maneras de gastarse el dinero "online".


----------



## REFORMAS MARIANO (9 Feb 2017)

En mi caso la web ww.vipreformas.es, me está dando buenos resultados.


----------



## klesliem (10 Feb 2017)

Yo voy a comentar por el lado del que ha buscado por estas webs para un par de cosas. Es decir, no soy un profesional que busque trabajo ahí, sino que he puesto 2 ofertas, 1 sobre aire acondicionado, y otra sobre una impermeabilización de una terraza.

En ambos casos mi interés era el mismo: saber cuando costaba y hacerlo si podía permitírmelo en ese momento. No solo lo primero.

Los aires acondicionados los puse con el que mejor precio y más profesionalidad me demostró. Y pude comprobar la enorme diferencia de precios que daban unos (la mitad más o menos) con otros (la otra mitad). Recibí unos 12 presupuestos, 6 de ellos rondaban los 500€ por máquina instalada, y los otros 6 estaban casi en 700€ por máquina (evidentemente me estoy refiriendo a misma marca y modelo de máquina)...

La impermeabilización me llamaron 4, y los 4 me dieron básicamente la misma solución. Lo que pasa es que esa solución la podía hacer yo mismo, en 2 tardes. Y lo hice, compré yo lo necesario, y en 2 tardes hice el trabajo sin más problemas. No les hice perder mucho tiempo, porque les informé por teléfono y me dieron el precio directamente, sin tener que ponerse a sacar nada y llamarme más tarde.


----------



## Julio75 (10 Feb 2017)

en vip reformas hay clientes reales y son una empresa seria


----------



## marcus44 (6 Nov 2017)

Mi experiencia de prueba durante un año en habittissimo registrado como empresa, supongo que en webs similares funcionan igual.
La idea me pareció interesante, pero como en casos parecidos la avaricia les ciega y la cagan saqueando a los clientes de empresas.
Ellos cobran por contactos, no por presupuesto contratado, entre 15 y 30 euros.
Los posibles "contactos de trabajos" se van repitiendo extrañamente cada cierto tiempo, supongo que por que la mayoría son ficticios. 
Compre 3 en un principio y dos eran falsos, los 2 primeros (no me devolvieron el dinero y entonces paré de comprar) y el tercero que visité en persona, se notaba un huevo que fingía, tampoco lo hice y eso que tiré los precios expresamente para ver que hacían. Supongo que lo montaron por mis reclamaciones de los anteriores, como ya me lo habian cobrado todo y probar aver si así les seguía comprando, están desesperaditos por que se les largan los clientes.
Al final me "renovaron automáticamente" con subida de cuota incluida sin avisarme y sin poder reclamar los 148€ cobrados por la cara.

Harto me di de baja y perdí en total unos 300€ y supongo que mis datos fiscales y de empresa ya se estan vendiendo para dios sabe que...
Las gestoras personales de tu cuenta las cambian cada 2 /3 meses, señal que la cosa se les va a pique. 


Ellos siempre te insisten por telefono en que tienes que comprar más de 20 contactos para pillar un trabajo :8::8::8: os lo puedo asegurar por que grabo las llamadas, es decir segun ellos tienes que gastarte de media unos 400/500€ y tampoco es fiable que trabajes o no cobres o te pongan una valoración negativa, no pinta tan bien como parece.
.


Mi consejo, son un sacacuartos, pasad de ellos y parecidas solo se aprovechan de las penurias de las empresas que necesitan trabajos. :abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------

